# online store, oscommerce?



## fxmaster (Jun 20, 2005)

hello all I am looking to put up my online store pretty soonand I have general html knowledge. I am just looking for some recomendations form anyone who knows and easy method.

I want to be able to work on it myself for now.

Has anyone tryed oscommerce? I figured I could start with a template. but still not sure how complex that would be.

But i do want something better than a paypal cart, and I dont mind paying monthly.
Thanks all


----------



## AeonTees (Jul 9, 2005)

Hello there!

We use oscommerce on our site and so far (first full month) it has been holding up quite well. 

http://www.aeontees.com

There are things I would like to see improved on like multiple item images per product. This can be done and we were able to do it by using a contribution that basically "hacks" the product page, but it'd be nice to have it already implemented. As far as making changes are concerned, it's not that difficult but you will want to brush up on php if you're not already familiar with it.

In regards to paypal, it works great for ebay but it hasn't proven itself useful via our site just yet. We are currently looking into 2checkout and authorize.net. Hopefully once we have a full merchant account our business will start to rival our auction site sales.

Good luck with the business and have fun!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I went with zencart over oscommerce myself, because oscommerce isn't really updated anymore.


----------

